# Smoked Ahi Tuna & Rhone!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Nov 17, 2013)

DSCN3409.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 17, 2013






Good Morning My Dear Smoked & Fantastic Cuties!!! And Happy Sunday to YOU!

Today I did a trial of “smoked ahi tuna,” as to see if I could lend some smoky flavor to the food, and yet still have that “rare in the middle” mystique which I do get when simply pan searing a steak or two.

The result? WON-DER-FUL!

Thus here’s "a little taste," via this video from VERY early this morning! Enjoy!

(And meanwhile make this day sensational - for you, for someone else, and for all)!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 17, 2013)

Geat vid!  Thanks for posting it.  Would be interested in seeing your mini smoker.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 17, 2013)

That looks great! Love Love Love Ahi Tuna........

I have done a Reverse Seared Tuna on a bed of Arugula and Baby Spinch tossed with Myer Lemon infused Olive Oil with a 20yr Aged Balsamic

The reverse sear process is kind of a smokers version of sous vide. You bring the meat or other product up slowly in temp while smoking it. Then just before service you sear on either a hot grill or skillet. So you get many things going on, the smoke flavor along with the char flavor from searing. Ahi tuna is already tender, so you will not see much tenderness difference, however with beef, pork and other firmer meats you will see a difference in tenderness.

With your mini smoker you have you could probably use one of Todd's Tube Smokers and it would generate enough smoke and heat to do seafood with no issues. I used one in a MES 30 the other day for 4oz beef fillet pieces. I set it at 115 and let the smoke roll for 1hr and 30min, then seared on hot grill and still had a beautiful rare fillet.

Jeramy


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 17, 2013)

Good Morning Sweet Aeroforce100, and thank you very much for kind comments and morning company!

If you go into my "Black Tip Shark Carpaccio" thread (I think that is currently in my signature here) you will see a 'quickie pic' of my MINI smoker.

Meanwhile, happy Sunday to you and thanks for watching my video indeed!!!! I'm really grateful that you are here and have enjoyed your contribution tenfold!!!

And Jeramy, you fabulous foodie, THANK YOU as well!

That 'system' you speak of, sounds really perfect to get the flavor, in tandem with the moistness, of other meats, and just perfectly right!

And YOUR "reverse tuna," sounds absolutely incredible!

Years ago, I had to conduct "balsamic tastings" to sell the heavy hitters that had been aged 75, 100, or 200 years (sampled over coffee ice cream, rugged hunks of Parmigiano-Reggiano, or poured into hollowed out plump strawberries) and am grateful to say that I did sell many a flask.

Indeed, that quite syrupy allure, does lend some very fabulous stuff to one's said meal. Your recipe must therefore so TRULY be incredible!!! And I just love reading your posts about "all things food."

Cheers to today and to tremendous things!!!! - Leah


----------

